
Show HN: Schema – API to Build and Scale Ecommerce - ericingram
https://www.schema.io
======
drcongo
I've been following this since it appeared on HN as fwd, and would actually
quite like to use it in an upcoming project. How far off is the python client?

~~~
ericingram
Glad to hear that! For the time being we recommend using the HTTP endpoint
with `requests` for python. The official python client will take some time
longer because we haven't seen a very big demand for it vs other priorities.
However, if anyone is interested in developing it with us, please contact me
at eric at schema.io.

